# Craftsman 944526800 Shoot cable broke



## WOLVERINE (Feb 8, 2011)

I hate these cables, they always freeze up because I don't have a heated garage so for the last few years when it's freezing the cable seizes but today it finally broke. So are these cables readily available at sears? I would love to convert it over to a the old system but don't think it's an option.
Is there an upgrade to the cables that droop down by the engine and collect moisture?


----------

